# Southern Vermont day hikes?



## mlctvt (Sep 11, 2006)

Does anyone know several good Southern Vermont Day hikes? Especially ones with good views of the upcoming foliage. We've done Haystack mountain, Mount Snow, Stratton from the backside and the falls at Jamaica State park. We'll be in the West Dover/Mount snow area for two long weekends at the end of Sept and early October. Any suggestions??


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 11, 2006)

Equinox & Dorset in the Manchester area, also Baker Peak.  Check out the LT guide & look for places where it crosses the road.  Equinox & Dorset are part of the NE 100 highest.  Baker is on the LT but if I remember correctly, there is a shelter & a pond close by for overnights & it's not too far from the road so it's doable for day hikes.

When I was spending more time in VT, Baker was on my to-do list.


----------



## threecy (Sep 12, 2006)

Bromley has nice views and is accessible via the Appalachian trail.  There's a lookout platform on the summit.

Mt. Olga is a quick hike with a fire tower and some good views...just a bit west of the Mt. Snow area on Route 9.


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 12, 2006)

I went over Baker a few weeks ago. Views are nice in some very open spots, but are primarily to the west and south. Griffith Pond is beautiful; there's a shelter on one side and a tentsite with caretaker on the other. You could easily do a day hike starting at the north (the name of the road escapes me at the moment), going south over Baker, to the pond, then returning along another trail (whose name also escapes me - I didnt' take the camera on this trip so I have no reminders!) which follows old woods roads and has almost no elevation at all, goes right up along the Big Branch Wilderness and is the old LT route past several more shelters, and returns to the same parking area.

I can actually look up all those details if anyone wants them. It'd be a long day hike or a beautiful overnighter.


----------



## MarcHowes (Sep 12, 2006)

I recommend Equinox. Its Southern Vermont's most prominent peak and the tallest of the Taconics. The trailhead is not well documented Its often called the Burr Burton Trail, or the Blue Blaze trail. It starts at the Burr Burton Seminary near Rte 7 South of downtown. Go up the road just past the building with the spire near the athletic fields, turn past the graffitti laden water tank and follow the blue blazes. Its about 3000 Vertical from base to summit and it is all up up up!

Check out this pic from the spring, nice foliage colors although not the same foliage colors that you are after!

http://www.hoosactunnel.net/nonhoosac/VT/Equinox060528/P1010357.html


----------



## mlctvt (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone, all four of these are great suggestions. I'll check them all out and be sure to try them all.


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 13, 2006)

My recommendation is Glastonbury Mnt. Not too far East from Bennington on rt 9.  I don't remember how far the peak was from the trailhead but I don't remember it being too long of a day and I had a full pack - I'm remembering maybe ~6mi one way.  
There is a fire tower at the top of the peak for a better view and there is a very nice shelter right near the summit in case you want to overnight it. 

A couple years back I did an overnight loop going up the AT, staying at the shelter, and then going a little South on the AT and then West on another trail to Bald Mnt. Nice loop and got to see a moose on the trail.


Topo of the area:
http://www.topozone.com/map.asp?lat=42.93059&lon=-73.11874&s=200&size=l&u=4&datum=nad27&layer=DRG


----------



## MarcHowes (Sep 14, 2006)

Glastenbury is looooooong, its the most remote large mountain in that part of the state (or possibly the entire state). 10.1 miles from the AT/LT parking lot on Rte 9 and about the same from kelly stand road From what I understand this is the longest stretch of the AT/LT with no road crossings. The AT/LT used to start (have parking) at faye camp I think its called that would have been more like 6 miles one way but not anymore  Also there are lots of angry signs there saying to park at the AT/LT trailhead on Rte 9. It's a shame because that section used to go up by the old charcoal kilns/casino in what is now a ghost town.

There is some neat history on the mountain, try googling "bennington triangle" to see what I mean


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 18, 2006)

BTW - if you climb Equinox this Saturday, 9/23, then you're climbing Equinox on the Autumnal Equinox. Kind of a neat way to do it.


----------



## susankat6758 (Sep 26, 2006)

Ahhh, Southern VT. I just moved from Brattleboro to NYC. I know, what was I thinking? Anyway, I could suggest Bald Mountain, just east of Brattleboro on rte. 30 past Newfane, but not quite to Townsend. You were near it in Jamaica acutally. Enjoy! Wish I was there. Anywhere in southern VT is great.


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for your comments, and welcome to AZ!


----------

